# Uber Camera Access



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed the Uber app automatically accessing their camera even before going online?


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

King TK is watching you. Tread lightly.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

Time to flash lol


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

I suspect facial recognition login is coming at some point in the future.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ChiChilly said:


> Has anyone else noticed the Uber app automatically accessing their camera even before going online?


WTF, really?


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

In some markets you already have to take a selfie to login


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

ChiChilly said:


> Has anyone else noticed the Uber app automatically accessing their camera even before going online?


There is a solution for this... black tape.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

It activates every time you get to unlock via facial recognition or you use the app to take pics of incidents (like vomit).

Just go into permissions and deactivate it again, along with the mic of course.

Lyft is a lot more scary, they won't allow you to deactivate it under the pretense it will break the app, haven't tested it myself but I suspect it's bullshit.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The Uber TOS states plainly they can listen in any time they want. Their algorithm recognizes key words, and it's on even when the app is off! Part of it is so people have a heightened awareness of the surveillance they are under, kinda like how the Facebook app listens to people and pulls up posts that are related to what they're hearing you talk about. Funny thing is, they can't really surveil all the people, but giving a sense that everyone is under surveillance is enough. How do you control 7 billion people? You can't, but you can deceive them into thinking their being surveilled. 

Make no mistake, the beast that is rising up over the whole world is a mix of civil government, and corporate conglomerate. It's going to be economic in nature, and the political facade serves only to keep those who are asleep in their stupor. 

Another part is a money-making angle. Bloated corpratocracies like Uber love data. They love to develop a demographic profile on people to better market to them and, more than likely, sell that information to others who want to market to you. 

See those zippy little lines on the start up of the app? Those are the "synapses" of Uber electronic "brain." They cross-reference various points of data they have access to on drivers and riders and they even attempt to match up demographics when possible. 

Don't believe me? Pay attention to your conversation and then observe the people that end up in your car.


----------

